# Vorstellung



## marcus (1. Mai 2003)

*einen Filter einbauen ?*

Wir haben in diesem Jahr ein Problem mit unserer Teichpumpe und überlegen uns jetzt, ob wir eine Filteranlage einbauen. 
Installiert haben wir eine Heißner Pumpe " Versailles - L PA 80 " und daran angeschlossen zusätzlich den Heißner " Aqua Filter Basic F 40 "
Diese Pumpe wird dazu benötigt, das Wasser aus dem Teich hochzupumpen in einen kleinen Überlaufteich, wo dann das Wasser über einen Bachlauf ( ca. 1,20 m ) wieder in den Teich zurückläuft. Außerdem wird noch Quellgestein damit gespeist, von dem das Wasser in einen kleineren ( mit dem großen verbunden ) Teich überläuft und dann über das Kiesbett auch wieder in den großen Teich zurück.
Beide Teiche haben zusammen 8.000 Liter Wasser. Eingesetzt sind ca. 20 Bitterlinge, 3 Goldfische und  11 __ Shubunkin.
Im letzten Jahr hat alles problemlos funktioniert bei den gleichen Voraussetzungen. In diesem Jahr müssen wir alle 4 - 5 Tage die Pumpe und auch den Aqua - Filter aus dem Teich holen und komplett säubern. Darinnen festgestzt haben sich kleine Pflanzenteilchen und auch einige Fadenalgen, so daß die Leistung der Pumpe immer schwächer wird. 
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr haben wir kaum Algen im Teich und auch ein ganz klares Wasser.
Letztes Jahr war weitaus mehr davon im Teich und die Pumpe ud auch der Filter haben problemlos den ganzen Sommer funktionert und wir mußten in ca. 5 Monaten nur 1 x säubern.
Wenn wir jetzt eine richtige Filteranlage einbauen würden, ist dann dadurch das Problem gelöst, oder habe ich dann immer noch das Problem mit dem Zusetzen der Pumpe und des Filters ??
Welche Filteranlage ist denn für unseren Teich optimal und auch sinnvoll ?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich von Euch einen Rat bekommen würde.
einen sonnigen 1. Mai 
und liebe Grüße von Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*einen Filter einbauen ?*

Wir haben in diesem Jahr ein Problem mit unserer Teichpumpe und überlegen uns jetzt, ob wir eine Filteranlage einbauen. 
Installiert haben wir eine Heißner Pumpe " Versailles - L PA 80 " und daran angeschlossen zusätzlich den Heißner " Aqua Filter Basic F 40 "
Diese Pumpe wird dazu benötigt, das Wasser aus dem Teich hochzupumpen in einen kleinen Überlaufteich, wo dann das Wasser über einen Bachlauf ( ca. 1,20 m ) wieder in den Teich zurückläuft. Außerdem wird noch Quellgestein damit gespeist, von dem das Wasser in einen kleineren ( mit dem großen verbunden ) Teich überläuft und dann über das Kiesbett auch wieder in den großen Teich zurück.
Beide Teiche haben zusammen 8.000 Liter Wasser. Eingesetzt sind ca. 20 Bitterlinge, 3 Goldfische und  11 __ Shubunkin.
Im letzten Jahr hat alles problemlos funktioniert bei den gleichen Voraussetzungen. In diesem Jahr müssen wir alle 4 - 5 Tage die Pumpe und auch den Aqua - Filter aus dem Teich holen und komplett säubern. Darinnen festgestzt haben sich kleine Pflanzenteilchen und auch einige Fadenalgen, so daß die Leistung der Pumpe immer schwächer wird. 
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr haben wir kaum Algen im Teich und auch ein ganz klares Wasser.
Letztes Jahr war weitaus mehr davon im Teich und die Pumpe ud auch der Filter haben problemlos den ganzen Sommer funktionert und wir mußten in ca. 5 Monaten nur 1 x säubern.
Wenn wir jetzt eine richtige Filteranlage einbauen würden, ist dann dadurch das Problem gelöst, oder habe ich dann immer noch das Problem mit dem Zusetzen der Pumpe und des Filters ??
Welche Filteranlage ist denn für unseren Teich optimal und auch sinnvoll ?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich von Euch einen Rat bekommen würde.
einen sonnigen 1. Mai 
und liebe Grüße von Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*einen Filter einbauen ?*

Wir haben in diesem Jahr ein Problem mit unserer Teichpumpe und überlegen uns jetzt, ob wir eine Filteranlage einbauen. 
Installiert haben wir eine Heißner Pumpe " Versailles - L PA 80 " und daran angeschlossen zusätzlich den Heißner " Aqua Filter Basic F 40 "
Diese Pumpe wird dazu benötigt, das Wasser aus dem Teich hochzupumpen in einen kleinen Überlaufteich, wo dann das Wasser über einen Bachlauf ( ca. 1,20 m ) wieder in den Teich zurückläuft. Außerdem wird noch Quellgestein damit gespeist, von dem das Wasser in einen kleineren ( mit dem großen verbunden ) Teich überläuft und dann über das Kiesbett auch wieder in den großen Teich zurück.
Beide Teiche haben zusammen 8.000 Liter Wasser. Eingesetzt sind ca. 20 Bitterlinge, 3 Goldfische und  11 __ Shubunkin.
Im letzten Jahr hat alles problemlos funktioniert bei den gleichen Voraussetzungen. In diesem Jahr müssen wir alle 4 - 5 Tage die Pumpe und auch den Aqua - Filter aus dem Teich holen und komplett säubern. Darinnen festgestzt haben sich kleine Pflanzenteilchen und auch einige Fadenalgen, so daß die Leistung der Pumpe immer schwächer wird. 
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr haben wir kaum Algen im Teich und auch ein ganz klares Wasser.
Letztes Jahr war weitaus mehr davon im Teich und die Pumpe ud auch der Filter haben problemlos den ganzen Sommer funktionert und wir mußten in ca. 5 Monaten nur 1 x säubern.
Wenn wir jetzt eine richtige Filteranlage einbauen würden, ist dann dadurch das Problem gelöst, oder habe ich dann immer noch das Problem mit dem Zusetzen der Pumpe und des Filters ??
Welche Filteranlage ist denn für unseren Teich optimal und auch sinnvoll ?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich von Euch einen Rat bekommen würde.
einen sonnigen 1. Mai 
und liebe Grüße von Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*Filter bauen ?*

Hallo Karin,

ich vermute im Teich sind die ganzen Nährstoffe vom letzten Jahr,
es wird wärmer und die Algen vermehren sich und werden von 
der Pumpe angesaugt.

Wenn Du dir einen Filter selbst bauen willst,dann rate ich dir zu 
einem Schwerkraftfilter,bestehend aus Vortex und Patronenfilter.
Im Vortex lagern sich Schwebeteilchen ab,im Patronenfilter werden 
die gelösten Stoffe abgebaut.
Bei einem Schwerkraftfilter sitzt die Pumpe NACH dem Filtermedium,
muß nur sauberes Wasser pumpen,und hat dadurch weniger Verschleiß.
Ein nebenefekt des Schwerkraftfilter,ihn MUSS man in die Erde eingraben.
Mit Bohlen abgedeckt steht er nicht in der Landschaft herum,und kann
als Teichterrasse dienen.

Zu einem Schwerkraftfilter gehören 2-3 Abläufe,Bodenablauf,Skimmer und
eventuell einen Ablauf in halber Teichtiefe.
Ausserhalb des Teiches sollte Jeder Ablauf einen Absperrschieber bekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*Filter bauen ?*

Hallo Karin,

ich vermute im Teich sind die ganzen Nährstoffe vom letzten Jahr,
es wird wärmer und die Algen vermehren sich und werden von 
der Pumpe angesaugt.

Wenn Du dir einen Filter selbst bauen willst,dann rate ich dir zu 
einem Schwerkraftfilter,bestehend aus Vortex und Patronenfilter.
Im Vortex lagern sich Schwebeteilchen ab,im Patronenfilter werden 
die gelösten Stoffe abgebaut.
Bei einem Schwerkraftfilter sitzt die Pumpe NACH dem Filtermedium,
muß nur sauberes Wasser pumpen,und hat dadurch weniger Verschleiß.
Ein nebenefekt des Schwerkraftfilter,ihn MUSS man in die Erde eingraben.
Mit Bohlen abgedeckt steht er nicht in der Landschaft herum,und kann
als Teichterrasse dienen.

Zu einem Schwerkraftfilter gehören 2-3 Abläufe,Bodenablauf,Skimmer und
eventuell einen Ablauf in halber Teichtiefe.
Ausserhalb des Teiches sollte Jeder Ablauf einen Absperrschieber bekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*Filter bauen ?*

Hallo Karin,

ich vermute im Teich sind die ganzen Nährstoffe vom letzten Jahr,
es wird wärmer und die Algen vermehren sich und werden von 
der Pumpe angesaugt.

Wenn Du dir einen Filter selbst bauen willst,dann rate ich dir zu 
einem Schwerkraftfilter,bestehend aus Vortex und Patronenfilter.
Im Vortex lagern sich Schwebeteilchen ab,im Patronenfilter werden 
die gelösten Stoffe abgebaut.
Bei einem Schwerkraftfilter sitzt die Pumpe NACH dem Filtermedium,
muß nur sauberes Wasser pumpen,und hat dadurch weniger Verschleiß.
Ein nebenefekt des Schwerkraftfilter,ihn MUSS man in die Erde eingraben.
Mit Bohlen abgedeckt steht er nicht in der Landschaft herum,und kann
als Teichterrasse dienen.

Zu einem Schwerkraftfilter gehören 2-3 Abläufe,Bodenablauf,Skimmer und
eventuell einen Ablauf in halber Teichtiefe.
Ausserhalb des Teiches sollte Jeder Ablauf einen Absperrschieber bekommen.


----------



## marcus (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo Lothar,
Danke für Deine Antwort und Deine Tipps.
Ist für mich allerdings nicht so leicht verständlich und auch nicht so umzusetzen.

LG Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo Lothar,
Danke für Deine Antwort und Deine Tipps.
Ist für mich allerdings nicht so leicht verständlich und auch nicht so umzusetzen.

LG Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo Lothar,
Danke für Deine Antwort und Deine Tipps.
Ist für mich allerdings nicht so leicht verständlich und auch nicht so umzusetzen.

LG Karin


----------



## Kurt (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Es freut mich, in dieser diskussionsfreudigen Runde dabei sein zu können.  Die Vielseitigkeit der bisher behandelten Themen hat mich schon einige Stunden 'gefesselt'. Ich hoffe, einige passende Beiträge über Themen einbringen zu können, die auch für Euch von Interesse sind. 
In meinem Album findet Ihr den bisherigen Werdegang meiner 3 Teiche.
Die aktuellsten Fotos sind gleich hier zu sehen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
 Kurt


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2004)

Hi Kurt   

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum . 
Habe mir sofort deine Gallery mal angeschaut , wow kann ich dazu nur voller Neid sagen   
Sehn aber Klasse aus deine Anglagen . *Neid*
Hast du auch Fischbesatz drin ? 
Ich hoffe das du hier im Forum Spaß hast und vielleicht auch mit  ein paar Interessanten und Lustigen Beiträgen hier einsteigen kannst .


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

auch von mir, herzlich Willkommen im Forum...

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir hier und auf viele interessante Beiträge.


----------



## Annett (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

auch von mir: [glow=red:dfe60edef1]_HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IM FORUM!_[/glow:dfe60edef1]

Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit!!


----------



## Kurt (12. Dez. 2004)

*Vielen Dank für die herzliche Aufnahme ...*

Bine, ich habe 8 Bitterlinge im obersten Biotop, dazu eine (einsame) __ Rotfeder, die sich nicht aus dem Schwimmteich fangen läßt. Ihre 2 KollegInnen habe ich bereits in die freie Natur entlassen. 

Die 2 versprochenen Fotos habe ich einfach ins Album gestellt. 

Schöne Grüße
Kurt


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

ich freue mich sehr, endlich mehr von deinem Schwimmteich zu sehen. Nicht nur der Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr gut, die ganze Anlage fügt sich schön in das Gelände ein.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Bin schon auf Deine Beiträge gespannt.


----------



## StefanS (12. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

willkommen im Club :turn-l: !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

